# Songs about history



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

Place your songs here about historic events.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JBvM (Oct 28, 2018)

They took the whole Cherokee nation
Put us on this reservation
Took away our ways of life
The tomahawk and the bow and knife
Took away our native tongue
And taught their English to our young
And all the beads we made by hand
Are nowadays made in Japan
Cherokee people
Cherokee tribe
So proud to live
So proud to die
They took the whole Indian nation
Locked us on this reservation
Though I wear a shirt and tie
I'm still part redman deep inside
Cherokee people
Cherokee tribe
So proud to live
So proud to die
But maybe someday when they learn
Cherokee nation will return, will return
Will return, will return, will return
Songwriters: John Loudermilk / John D Loudermilk


----------



## JBvM (Oct 28, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 225464
> 
> *****SMILE*****


F()K!!!!   Great minds think alike!!!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JBvM (Oct 28, 2018)

I love history!!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Windparadox (Oct 28, 2018)

`
​


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 28, 2018)

oops, Windparadox...great minds???   I must have been searching while you were posting.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****

:


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 29, 2018)

History ! hell yeah that was history !


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2018)

I not sure if this is a true story but it is fun...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2018)

*John Brown's Body* (William Weaton Patton version)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 29, 2018)

Sympathy for the Devil" - Bing


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 29, 2018)

After the chorus of this song is done the first time, the next thing that we hear my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders say is "There's medals on the wall I got back in 69."


God bless you and those who have loved him longer than me always!!!

Holly


----------



## Freiheit (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Freiheit (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 30, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 3, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 3, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what moment in history this song is about?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 13, 2018)

"Casey" Jones Sung by Eddie Arnold


----------



## HaShev (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Rocko (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

These three famous men had one thing in common.




​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

My favorite American President:

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

How was the American West won? It took people to tame the grasslands to feed this great nation...and the Equality State's University of Wyoming at Laramie considers it their fight song. 

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

Teddy Roosevelt led the Rough Riders around the turn of the nineteenth to twentieth century...







About Teddy Roosevelt ~ He was graduated with the highest honors from Harvard, wrote 23 books, and was considered the world's foremost authority on North American wildlife. He was a prizefighting championship finalist, leader of the Rough Riders, a cowboy, a socialite, a police commissioner, a governor, a Vice-President and the 26th POTUS.
Rough Riders - The World of 1898: The Spanish-American War (Hispanic Division, Library of Congress)

7th Calvary March Set to words...
​


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 15, 2018)

> *Lyrics[edit]*
> 
> Ey, ukhnyem!
> Ey, ukhnyem!
> ...


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Greg


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

A decade after the middle of the Nineteenth Century, America became "A House Divided"

Songs of the Civil War South

 v.


Songs of the Civil War, North


​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

After four famous Americans who were assassinated for being icons of freedom who were Abraham Lincoln, John F. Kennedy, Martin Luther King, Jr. and Robert Kennedy, this song was written by Dick Holler and was made famous by Dion's recording:

​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 15, 2018)

*Valentina - Komputer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2018)

*Rock Me Amadeus {Salieri Mix} - Falco*


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2018)

beautress said:


> After four famous Americans who were assassinated for being icons of freedom who were Abraham Lincoln, John F. Kennedy, Martin Luther King, Jr. and Robert Kennedy, this song was written by Dick Holler and was made famous by Dion's recording:
> 
> ​


Others sing it better than Moms, but no one else brings a tear to my eye with this one.


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Greg


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 16, 2018)

SONG of the GREAT DEPRESSION ---- *BROTHER, CAN YOU SPARE A DIME?*


----------



## beautress (Nov 16, 2018)

​


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 16, 2018)

My guess is this one's about history in the making. This became the popular song of the Saint Louis Worlds Fair of 1904. *MEET ME IN SAINT LOUIE, LOUIE
this is sung by the popular entertainer of the time BILLY MURRAY *


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Heard this as a kid; still love it. Newer version though.

Greg


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2018)

LittleNipper said:


> My guess is this one's about history in the making. This became the popular song of the Saint Louis Worlds Fair of 1904. *MEET ME IN SAINT LOUIE, LOUIE
> this is sung by the popular entertainer of the time BILLY MURRAY *


My parents used to sing in the car when we went on vacations in our summers a lifetime ago. That was one of their favorites. Thanks for the memories, Little Nipper.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 17, 2018)

This is one of those threads you over look and scared to click on because you will know it will bore you to death.



.


----------



## JBvM (Nov 18, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This is one of those threads you over look and scared to click on because you will know it will bore you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> .


evidently didn't work in your case.

try it again


----------



## JBvM (Nov 18, 2018)

beautress said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is this one's about history in the making. This became the popular song of the Saint Louis Worlds Fair of 1904. *MEET ME IN SAINT LOUIE, LOUIE
> ...


lovely tune


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 21, 2018)

_*POMPEII*_ by Bastille


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 25, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Greg


----------



## konradv (Nov 26, 2018)

Joan Baez- Joe Hill


----------



## konradv (Nov 26, 2018)

Billie Holiday- Strange Fruit


----------



## konradv (Nov 26, 2018)

Buffalo Springfield- For What It's Worth


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## konradv (Nov 27, 2018)

This Land is Mine


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## JBvM (Dec 28, 2018)

The History would be how terribly painful it was to grow up with a brother that was very much like what _____ has presented himself as. A change came .. and it would ultimately not benefit either of us

and that is how life unfolded...


in the end it is the experiences of life that give life it's meaning

who am I to judge whether it was beneficial or not? It just was. It helped to form who I became and how I viewed life -- and why shouldn't it?

I'm not in charge. I'm only along for the ride, and the ride can be bumpy and even catastrophic



Then I go to my brother
And I say brother help me please
But he winds up knockin' me
Back down on my knees, oh
There have been times that I thought I couldn't last for long
But now I think I'm able to carry on
It's been a long, a long time coming
But I know a change is gonna come, oh yes it will

​


----------



## JBvM (Dec 28, 2018)

*Sting - A Thousand Years - Live in Italy*

_"I still love you..."_


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 31, 2018)

Auld Lang Syne


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 6, 2019)

Dolly Parton...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Audubon Zed (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## JLW (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 26, 2019)

Nobody posted this?!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 26, 2019)

About Kent State. If ya ask me, Berkeley needs some Kent Stating.


----------



## JLW (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 4, 2021)

The Great Pixley Train Robbery - Cass McCombs


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Song about fishing:


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2021)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Where was I; in bed asleep. When I woke up I didn't turn on the TV or radio and went straight to work. There, I heard from a co-worker that something bad had happened in the US. When I asked what they said: The World Trade Centre was destroyed, The Pentagon was blown up and THOUSANDS were dead. I DIDN'T BELIEVE THEM.......a little later another co-worker came in and casually said how terrible it was in the US. I asked what happened and he said the same thing...I initially thought they were taking the piss out of me but it finally dawned on me; it was true. 

I was literally shocked. 

Greg


----------



## Ringo (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 13, 2021)




----------

